# roll upon



## JULLIA

Hi! Кто-нибудь знает, как переводится ROLL UPON? 
*************************************************
The gorilla, fighting after the manner of its kind, struck terrific  blows with its open hand, and tore the flesh at the boy's throat and  chest with its mighty tusks.
For a moment they ROLLED UPON  the ground in the fierce frenzy of  combat. More and more weakly the torn and bleeding arm struck home with  the long sharp blade, then the little figure stiffened with a spasmodic  jerk, and Tarzan, the young Lord Greystoke, ROLLED unconscious UPON  the  dead and decaying vegetation which carpeted his jungle home.


----------



## morzh

It is not "roll upon" expression.
It is simply "roll" and then "upon the ground".

Simply "катались по земле".

the expression "roll upon something" может так же означать "нанести что-либо на поверхность валиком" (краску, клей). But what you need is what I gave you above.

PS. The text seems a bit vintage to me.


----------



## JULLIA

Но почему "upon", а не просто"ON"?  Никакой разницы что ли нет? Насколько я знаю, "upon" означает движение снизу наверх, может снизу  на поверхность."He climbs upon the tree". А тут просто "они катались по земле"? Можно было просто написать тогда  "ON". И потом как мог Тарзан кататься по  the  dead and decaying vegetation which carpeted his jungle home, после того как  он                  stiffened with a spasmodic  jerk?
Я посмотрела тут в словаре и в темах значение "UPON"-оно имеет другой оттенок, чем "ON".


----------



## Natalisha

JULLIA said:


> Но почему "upon", а не просто"ON"?  Никакой разницы что ли нет? Насколько я знаю, "upon" означает движение снизу наверх, может снизу  на поверхность."He climbs upon the tree". А тут просто "они катались по земле"? Можно было просто написать тогда  "ON". И потом как мог Тарзан кататься по  the  dead and decaying vegetation which carpeted his jungle home, после того как  он                  stiffened with a spasmodic  jerk?
> Я посмотрела тут в словаре и в темах значение "UPON"-оно имеет другой оттенок, чем "ON".


http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/upon?q=upon


> The preposition *upon* has the same core meaning as the preposition *on*. However, in modern English *upon* tends to be restricted to more formal contexts or to established phrases and idioms, as in  _once *upon* a time_ and  _row *upon* row of seats_.


----------



## JULLIA

К сожалению все эти комменты и ссылки для "upon" не помогают перевести фразы в данном мною абзаце. Этот текст был написан 60 лет назад. И  "upon" здесь не то же самое, что "On". 
_*once upon* a time_ and  _row *upon* row of seats   with ("_once on a time" and row on row of seats) are not the same.


----------



## Natalisha

JULLIA said:


> К сожалению все эти комменты и ссылки для "upon" не помогают перевести фразы в данном мною абзаце.


Не помогают Вам, у меня же не вызывают никакиж трудностей.


morzh said:


> Simply "катались по земле".


Absolutely.


----------



## MIDAV

JULLIA said:


> Hi! Кто-нибудь знает, как переводится ROLL UPON?



Да, я знаю. Вот как этот отрывок был переведен М.В. Ватсон в первом издании "Тарзан, Приемыш обезъяны":

Горилла, сражаясь по приемам своей породы, наносила мальчику ужасающие удары лапой и терзала ему горло и грудь своими могучими клыками. Некоторое время они *КАТАЛИСЬ ПО* земле в диком бешенстве сражения. Истерзанный и залитый кровью ребенок все слабее и слабее наносил удары длинным лезвием своего ножа, затем маленькая фигурка судорожно вытянулась, и Тарзан, молодой лорд Грейсток, *ПОКАТИЛСЯ* без признаков жизни *НА* гниющую растительность, устилавшую почву его родных джунглей.


----------



## JULLIA

Я думала,если честно, "скатился на".. растительность.
И "for a moment" "на  мгновение" "в одну секунду" они скатились  на землю... Просто странно, что одна и та же фраза переводится по-разному. (как "roll on" and "roll upon" Жаль, что у меня нет перевода этой книги.  А А.М.Ватсон-он русскоязычный или англичанин (американец)?


----------



## viesis

Никакой существенной разницы между "on" и "upon" нет.
Немного подробнее об этом можно прочитать, например, тут: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=50600&langid=18


----------



## JULLIA

Зачем тогда используют "upon"? Когда говорят про волны, накатывающиеся на берег, при подъеме на гору и тд.? 
Это у нас нет разницы для "на" в "Он прыгал на скамейке" или "Он прыгнул на скамейку". Потому что у нас падежные окончания дают понять, что мы имеем ввиду.


----------



## viesis

JULLIA said:


> Зачем тогда используют "upon"? Когда говорят про волны, накатывающиеся на берег, при подъеме на гору и тд.?
> Это у нас нет разницы для "на" в "Он прыгал на скамейке" или "Он прыгнул на скамейку". Потому что у нас падежные окончания дают понять, что мы имеем ввиду.


Использование "on" или "upon" в большинстве случаев определяется субъективными предпочтениями говорящего (за исключением уже упомянутого устойчивого "once upon a time" и т.п.)
Говоря про волны на берег и др., можно использовать "on" - никаких проблем тут не вижу. 
Про "на скамейку" пример неудачный, т.к. здесь будет "*onto* the bench" и "upon" тут ни при чем.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

катались по земле, покатился без сознания по (дословно) мёртвой и гниющей растительности.


----------



## JULLIA

viesis said:


> Про "на скамейку" пример неудачный, т.к. здесь будет "*onto* the bench" и "upon" тут ни при чем.


Я не говорю, что обязательно это "upon", это может быть и "onto". Когда пишут или говорят "on", то это может быть "upon" или "onto". Но если пишут  "upon" или "onto", a  имеют ввиду место пребывания "On"-вот это непонятно.


----------



## MIDAV

<Reply to deleted post>

Честно говоря, я тоже думаю, что никакой смысловой разницы между on и upon обычно нет (за редкими исключениями). Конкретно в этом случае, я думаю, автор написал upon (вместо on) чисто из стилистических соображений - чтобы придать более древний вид достаточно современному тексту.  

Совсем строго говоря, этому тексту 100 лет (а не 60). Книжка была опубликована в 1912 году.


----------



## MIDAV

P.S. На мой взгляд, разницу между "they rolled on the ground" и "they rolled upon the ground" в этом случае можно передать примерно так:

they rolled on the ground = они упали на землю и покатились
they rolled upon the ground = они упали наземь и покатились

Хотя это будет не совсем корректно – на тот момент они уже лежали на земле (см. "кусающийся зверь повалил его на землю" в предыдущем абзаце) - то есть, они никуда не падали.


----------



## Doktor Zlo

They rolled on the ground. = They rolled upon the ground.

The meaning is the same. How they ended up on the ground is inconsequential.


----------



## MIDAV

The meaning may be the same. That was not my point. 
Do these two "They rolled on the ground" and "They rolled upon the ground" appear to have different styles?


----------



## JULLIA

MIDAV said:


> <...>
> 
> Честно говоря, я тоже думаю, что никакой смысловой разницы между on и upon обычно нет (за редкими исключениями). Конкретно в этом случае, я думаю, автор написал upon (вместо on) чисто из стилистических соображений - чтобы придать более древний вид достаточно современному тексту.
> 
> Совсем строго говоря, этому тексту 100 лет (а не 60). Книжка была опубликована в 1912 году.


<...>
Я узнала,что слово "upon" не то же самое, что совместное написание  "Up'+"on'. Это вроде "u"+"pon".."pon"-это "на", правда не знаю происхождение этого слова. Говоря "The cat jump upon the table" имеется ввиду, что кот прыгает на (по)  поверхности стола. Я раньше думала, что кот прыгает на стол. (Вверх+на).Наверно,"Climb upon the tree" означает "Лезть по дереву", хотя словари говорят"Лезть НА дерево",подчеркивая активность "upon".
Мы говорим"Волны катятся на берег" "The waves roll upon the shore". Здесь "Upon" то же самон, что "On"? То есть может быть "активным"? Есть ли какая-то разница в оттенке между "ON' и "upon" в "The waves roll upon (ON) the shore".
По крайней мере в "come on" "come upon" эти два разных  предлога дают разные значения этим фразовым глаголам. Почему, если они одно и то же?


----------



## MIDAV

Для простоты в нашем положении (или, по крайней мере, в моем) можно предположить, что предлог upon вообще не существует – это просто устаревший вариант предлога on. Его практически в любом месте можно без всякого ущерба заменить на on. Совершенно точно это можно сделать в вашем исходном тексте.

В русском языке напрашивается как аналогия, например, предлог "по-над". Формально этот предлог (по-над) существует, но я всю жизнь прожил без него и затруднюсь дать ему определение.

Предлог upon составлен из up и on, но значение up = вверх в этом предлоге не сохранилось (вопреки вашим интуитивным догадкам). То есть, если в современных текстах часто используется, например, climb up on – эту конструкцию нельзя записать как climb upon. Это будет совсем не то.

Аналогично с котом – по-любому лучше написать the cat jumped on the table – если кот прыгал на столе или the cat jumped onto the table – если кот прыгнул на стол или the cat jumped up onto the table – кот запрыгнул на стол (снизу вверх).
The cat jumped upon the table – по-моему, лучше вообще забыть.


----------



## JULLIA

MIDAV said:


> .


Слышали  песню В. Высоцкого,где он поет про коней? Он там поет "по-над пропастью, по самому по краю"


----------



## MIDAV

JULLIA said:


> Слышали  песню В. Высоцкого,где он поет про коней?



Не помню. 

Я подумал, что это наверно не самый удачный пример устаревршего предлога в контексте этого обсуждения. 
Лучше, наверно, сказать "промежду" и "между". Просто они тоже парные, в смысле имеют одинаковое значение, как upon и on. И "промежду" можно в любом месте заменить на "между".


----------



## JULLIA

MIDAV said:


> Лучше, наверно, сказать "промежду" и "между". Просто они тоже парные, в смысле имеют одинаковое значение, как upon и on. И "промежду" можно в любом месте заменить на "между".


Это вы про "UPON"? (промежду?) По мне так "upon" и "on"звучат как "сверху на", и "на"  (одно и то же)  никак не "промежду".


----------



## MIDAV

JULLIA said:


> Это вы про "UPON"? (промежду?)



Стараюсь выражаться как можно яснее, но видимо не всегда получается.

Пара промежду/между – это аналог пары upon/on в следующем смысле:
"промежду" и "между" имеют одинаковое значение (между), аналогично "upon" и "on" имеют одинаковое значение (on). Один из предлогов в паре устарел – "промежду" в паре промежду/между и "upon" в паре upon/on. Устаревший предлог можно в любом контексте заменить на действующий – "промежду" заменить на "между" и "upon" заменить на "on".

Вывод: англоязычному человеку, изучающему русский, лучше забыть о предлоге "промежду". Русскоязычному человеку, изучающему английский, (в частности, вам JULLIA) лучше забыть о предлоге "upon".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. You can replace it with on/onto for the time-being.


----------



## JULLIA

midav said:


> .


Да,я понимаю.. Но я правильно перевела "upon" как "сверху на" (Это как если бы полка была ввиде коробки, висящей на стене. И кто-то сказал: дайте мне пачку сахара,что сверху на полке...) Хотя можно было сказать просто "на полке", если бы она была в виде доски.


----------



## JULLIA

"Upon" еще "поверх" вроде можно перевести.


----------

